# A DeBoers in the making



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## scifi (Dec 13, 2006)

That is going to be one impressive Enterprise.how heavy is the kit?


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

OOH yeah !! NICE. gotta see more pics :wave:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Never mind the weight, what scale is it? And just how big will it be?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow!
Is this a filming miniature?!  
She's going to be huge!
How long will the completed model be?
Five feet?


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

CaptFrank said:


> Wow!
> Is this a filming miniature?!
> She's going to be huge!
> How long will the completed model be?
> Five feet?


4 Feet , a little longer with the base since it will have a clear acrylic casing that will go over the ship (for protection ppurposes from "little fingers").


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I just checked your caalculations on a pocket calculator and 1000' devided by 4 comes out to 3.84', so sounds to me like you're right on the money.
By the way are tryng to put Thomas Sasser to shame with your refit? :wave:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Removed by user


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats pretty friggin cool. She's going to be huge!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent job on those interiors for the VIP Lounge and Rec Deck, Jack! She's really comin' along. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Whoa, nice job on those interiors!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Very nice Jack. 2 DeBoers and 66" TOS? WOW. I guess we know what you will be doing for the next year....


Scott


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Removed by user


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I know I've said it before,

But let me say it again,


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I'm not so easily impressed in my old age-but DANG! Good stuff! Makes me want to get back to my PL version after I finish up my TIE fighter.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Fabulous!


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

looking spiffy! I've got a feeling it'll be hard to distinugish the filming miniature from your build when your finished.

Josh


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Or the real thing.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Great work on that, Jack! I like the change you made on the choice of pics for the VIP Lounge background pics. Sweet job so far. Gonna be a lucky client who receives this.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Fantastic! Are you using 350 figs for it? The subtle scale variation makes the sets work!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## Hotshot (Oct 3, 2006)

Dang dude! Nice work!!!
Hope to see it in person soon!!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

What's Yoda doing in the Officer's Lounge?  :tongue:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Jack, VERY NICE ! what else can be modeled in that scale ? I have seen the DeBoers seaview and that is huge also. what else does DeBoers make ?


----------



## tobiasrichter (Jan 3, 2007)

Great stuff with the interiors! That's the only thing my deBoer is missing. But I still love her very much 

DeBoer was doing also a Reliant in the same scale.

Check out both builds on my page (top two links) - both built by Tim Ketzer.

The Light Works Model Collection


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks Jack !


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Great build Fokker and I am eagerly awaiting the end result! That having been said, I just can't see why anyone would spend all that money for this kit. Granted it is more accurate, but it's only around 1/260. Not that much bigger than the 1/350 PL kit. Plus it comes with the absolute bare bones minimum decal sheet and the aftermarket stuff is extremely limited due to the rarity of the kit. To those who can afford it, kudos and good luck, but I can't justify it. Maybe after I make my first million as a professional "overannalyst" (inside joke). I don't wish to bring any negativity into the thread, I just needed to vent at the Deboer people for making this kit so expensive. Even the Master Replica "E" isn't as much and it comes built and lit. Ok, enough already. back to the build...


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

It's actually a good value for the money, and considering how much time goes into a high-quality build-up, the intial kit cost is less signficant. Might as well start with the best or most impressive before knocking yourself out on a top-notch build.

I bought my Deboer long before the PL came out, and was happy with the price. However, once the PL did come out, I sold my Deboer, not because it's not worth it, but because *I* am not. I wouldn't have done the level of build the kit justifies -- the same reason I never started on mine (plus lots of other projects ahead of it). With the inexpensive PL, I can build without stressing about the quality -- I can always build another after I've learned from my mistakes. (I bought 4 PLs.)


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm sure the Deboer would be great to have I MEAN IT IS huge BUT too much stress for my skills,
" With the inexpensive PL, I can build without stressing about the quality -- I can always build another after I've learned from my mistakes. "

that statement is true done 2 pl's mistakes made and learned and am waiting to get my trekmodeler light kit for my next pl350 so it can go next to my ebay bought master replica TOS, (which i do have a deflector dish for now  ) The 46" or even the 66" don't feel like i could do it justice. just my 1 cent worth. will follow the builds will be nice to see the progress and end results.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

fokkerpilot said:


> I appreciate the initial compliment. As for the rest of it :tongue:


Yeah, just venting on how I can not afford one.  Hope you can understand.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

fokkerpilot said:


> Thanks for the kind words. The VIP Lounge was dryfitted today for the illumination test. I have to share these pics with you folks. This is turning out better than _*I*_ had expected.
> 
> The first photo is just with the Dual View Screen illumination prior to being set into the saucer:
> 
> ...


Jack these pics are fantastic. I especially love this one!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Great work, Fokkerpilot!

Hey, I can't afford one either right now guys, but I'm happy that some people can.

It's a little like watching that TV show, Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous.

Nope, can't afford my own personal civilian sub that can dive to 800 feet, but I don't mind hearing about and seeing that some others can. I'd like to see somebody decide to revive Airships like the Hindenburg that were entire hotels floating silently to almost any destination. That may not be the fastest transportation available, but it had to have been the most incredibly peaceful and awe inspiring, luxurious way one could see the world.

Of course, I would recommend they switch to helium and not paint the outer hull with the ingredients of modern day rocket fuel the way they did the Hindenburg. :tongue:

Anyhow, while I can't afford one either,
I'm content to just sit on this bench over here and stare like this


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Awesome work as usual Fokkerpilot! Lucky Dog, wish one of my clients would order any of the De Boers kits for a project commission, the size let's you add so much more detail. I have a potential "Nibble" on a Reliant, praying to the Modelling Gods for that one!

This is going to be a fantastic piece, keep going!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

So, it's been... almost a week since your last update - or close enough to it for me.  

Anything new to report?


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Your saucer Wiring is very neat, nicely done Fokker!


----------



## WarpeD (May 28, 2007)

Fokker..... I am most impressed. Inspired even. Time to get out my drill...........and finally get started. Love your ideas....not sure if I want to scratch the interior like that...but dang, dude. Nice stuff. Denis would be proud.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Definitely comin' right along, Jack!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Nice work Fokker! Well done interiors and lighting. With the right paint and colors, she'll be one of the prettiest out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

fokkerpilot said:


> Now on to the Nacelles. I decided to light box these with 24 5mm Blue LEDs and used diffuser caps over the bulbs. The LED's are SuperBrightLED.com #RL5-B2545.
> 
> Nac Box 1
> 
> ...


Amazing!
You are doing a fantastic job.

Could the hotspots in the nacelles be improved by staggering the top and bottom row of LEDs?

Jim


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Awesome Jack....just awesome


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## jsnmech18 (Sep 26, 2006)

Awesome.

And that just doesn't quite do your work justice.
I can't wait to see this beastie done.

j


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

A superb job o' work as always and watch out for them canon bishops, certainly a case for aspirin.

She going to be a real special lass for certain.
Outstanding work sir!

Go easy


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Stunning as alawys. I have to come and see that baby in person.


Scott


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Man Fokker that is impressive. I love the rec room also the VIP is looking very nice. Keep it up and I can't wait to see more . Wish I could afford this kit .


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Fantastic Jack  I love the scratch built rooms. 

You get all the fun


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hhmmmmm...purdy...... 


Looking awesome as always. 

Scott


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Outstanding.


----------



## jsnmech18 (Sep 26, 2006)

I never get tired of seeing the Refit. You do it such justice. I love your builds! :woohoo: :thumbsup:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

fokkerpilot said:


> After this one, I dive into the Custom Replicas 66" TOS. :dude:
> .


I've said it before and I'll say it again......you get all the fun


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

If these are the same pics you sent me a little while back, Jack, this is going to be one gorgeous model. :thumbsup:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## saiyagohan (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello,the link does not work.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## saiyagohan (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh man,that is so excellent! It looks so real! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Mega pretty stuff and then some, she's going to be a beauty!
Clean and crisp work on the arboretum. :thumbsup: 
One of these days i am certainly going to have to get meself one of them toys somehow or another.

Go easy.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Excellent build!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Truly impressive. The lounge and arboretum are extremely well crafted.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That arboretum looks awesome, Jack! Excellent work, as always.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey Jack,

Glad to see you finally got the decals in. Can't wait to see her next weekend.

Scott


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent work, Jack! I think the shuttlebay's going to rawk!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That's some beautiful work, Jack! Love the scratchbuilt shuttle, dude. Your client should be more than happy to get his hands on that, methinks.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW there should be a law against having that much model building talent...
beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## jsnmech18 (Sep 26, 2006)

That is so far beyond cool! Great work Jack. I can't wait to see this one all put together. :woohoo:


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

*Movie Clip*

Photos no longer available


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Nice!

Love the cycling landing lights.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Sweet. I got to see this build-up in person. Let me just say the word impressive just isn't enough to express the work Jack is doing on her.

Scott


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Most excellent chasers!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Are there even words to express how awesome that looks? 

Scott, I am so jealous that you saw this in person!!

Well done Jack.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Insane!!!!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Lookin good!


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW nothing but WOW with every pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

All that effort is worth it... its looking fantasic!


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

DAMN!!!

So nice, neat and professional looking!

I await more pics in great antici.......pation!

Rich


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

*The DeBoer Enterprise is finished !!!*

Photos no longer available


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! I didn't think there were any of these around anymore. A legendary model. A legendary build you've done! Can't wait to see some video wit hhe fullllllllll lighting effect going on. Phenomenal patience! Phenomenal results! Congrats!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

OUTSTANDING, VERY NICE !!!!
Bert


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:
That shield display is what I wanted to do for a base!
Great job!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Any chance of providing some instructions on how you did the base?


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Photos no longer available


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Truly fabulous work! (This is why I passed my deboer off to someone else: my skills are just not to the level to do the model justice. Yours are!)


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

> Base by Glenn of LastPacific. I like to express my thanks to Joel Travera, Lou @ Aztek Dummy, John @ theFxCompany, Frank @ Space Circuits, Simon @ The Kit Factory, and the comments from the readers on the forums. This has been one long endeavor and I will be taking a break to regain my sanity :freak: and spend time with my kids :thumbsup:


How do I get a hold of Glen for a base of my own?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is very, very nice!


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey...where'd all the pictures go?!


----------

